# h Win CE ver 6.0 - how can I get Pandora or Grooveshark to function



## bboros (Mar 18, 2011)

I just got an EPC netbook with Windows CE Version 6.0 (Build 3122 - whatever that means) given to me as a prize for attending a travel promotion. I've gotten it to connect to the internet and open a few pages, but when I try to play music on Pandora, I get the message "unsupported.swf file format. Some animated content may not play".. then nothing happens. With Grooveshark, I get a message that says "Internet Explorer can't open internet site. Could not complete the operation due to error 80004004." Is there an update that I can download to make this thing more functional? Thank you so much!


----------

